# PPI ART SERIES amps with my true black art series creations



## PPI-ART (Mar 1, 2009)

Here are some of my old art series amps. My wife recreated the art graphics for me as she is a digital designer and one hell of a wizard with graphics. my Black art series are very diff, indeed as I have never seen anyone do this.

I had these printed on a high quality vinyl. I had some of them for sale on Ebay awhile ago and had many requests for diff versions but I was in a bad motorcycle wreck this last summer so it kind of put a hold on creating all of the diff. ART graphics. thinkong of having the wife make some more.

Let me know what you think. Should I use the Black ones in my setup or go with the original white.


----------



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

I remeber your ebay ad. Wondered what happened to you as it seems like there would be a fair amount of interest for these. I like the black. Very unique.


----------



## PPI-ART (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Rhino

There was alot of intrest in these when I had them up for auction. I had over two hundred emails or so. I feel somewhat bad as i was planning to get people what they wanted but unfortunatly during the auction timeframe I hit a deer on my crotchrocket at 60 mph. and was in the hospital for along time. just now getting back on my feet. so I will probably have the wife do her thing again. 

Thinking of doing the A1200.2 in black next as I will be running two of them in my vehicle.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow... I love the graphics on the black... really pops.

Kinda can't go wrong with either, but I *really* like the black...


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

Black for sure. VERY F'in cool.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

The black looks spectacular! That is what PPI should have done from the get go.

On a side note, I am extremely jealous of your collection  I miss my Art Series Amps


----------



## PPI-ART (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks guys 
looks like once you go black. oops JK!!!!!

Jman yea it is nice but let me tell you its expensive. As I have about ten more that you dont see in the Pics. All ART series


----------



## icu812 (Jan 12, 2009)

quick question;
are these printed under or on top of clear vinyl ?
the black does have POP,
PPI should have done that back in the day


----------



## Boo (Sep 21, 2008)

looks absolutely sweet. 

much nicer than the black PPI arts,


----------



## PPI-ART (Mar 1, 2009)

they are printed on black vinyl with a clear vinyl layer over the top of them.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Man!! The Black ones are just pure mobile amp sex. Once you go black LOL, But ya man the Black ones are truly hot. The wify has skills!!

I Changed the color of my Soundstream MC300's to Black and Gold and they are very nice also in Black with Brass Screws.


----------



## icu812 (Jan 12, 2009)

PPI-ART said:


> they are printed on black vinyl with a clear vinyl layer over the top of them.


thanx for the reply
the reason why I asked is most of these ampss have some sort of scratch on them and it would be nice to have the heat sink polished or powder 
coated some custom color then just apply the clear sticker and wah-lah custom out the butt
could you do this for the AM series ? as those models are what I like out of all of PPI's line-up.
are you thinking of producing more of these?


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

m3gunner said:


> Wow... I love the graphics on the black... really pops.
> 
> Kinda can't go wrong with either, but I *really* like the black...


I agree with the black "pops" but I've always liked the white ones for some reason. I guess they just have a "cleaner" look to them.

Sounds like you might have something there. I don't know what's all involved in designing/making those but I bet if you were able to create different logo/designs per request you would get some interest. 

Looks nice! _Go with the white!_


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Now a white background with the circuit board in black would be the cats meow. 

Very good work btw


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Both look good, but I have always liked the black art amps more than the white ones. Sold a lot of those Art amps back in my retail days.


----------



## PPI-ART (Mar 1, 2009)

Icu

I painted them black then applied the decal and then I put 2 coats of clear over them to give it a nice protective finish. 
She could do the AM series if she had a reference to draw from. I do not own any AM amps so I would need a high qlty pic and dimensions of graphic W and ht.

Thanks for all the comments guys my wifes head can now not officially fit through the door as I let her look at the comments. LOL


----------



## volker (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful graphics ! From the thumbs I thought they are similiar to the work of Roger Dean.


----------



## PPI-ART (Mar 1, 2009)

volker

I have never heard of Roger Dean before. sorry

the original designer of the PPI graphics is carloyn hall young. I know she did the orinal line of ART SERIES amps but I do not know if she did the .2 series which is the last version of ART SERIES amps.


----------



## volker (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah sorry, should have elaborated...
He did the cover art and logo for bands like Yes and Asia.
I guess it was that red triangle to drew my attention, it reminds me of the Asia covers.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

starboy869 said:


> Now a white background with the circuit board in black would be the cats meow.
> 
> Very good work btw


X10,000!!!!

or in like a shadowed grey, or ghosted pearl blue... lots of choices...

I always loved the black with the circuit board on them... wished they had done the white that way... 


Looks great... if I provide your wife a face plate of a component, do you think she could recreate it? I have an ID IDX-24 rack-mount style crossover that has scratches & powder coat defects... I'd like to paint it to match the car its going in & then have the graphics redone in a different color... Eric from ID said he can provide me the graphic file...

Rob


----------



## PPI-ART (Mar 1, 2009)

rob
she could create it for you I,m sure. but thats what it would be is a graphic file. I guess i need to know more what your looking for. She does graphics but does not paint them. I had her do the graphics and then took the graphic file and had them made into a decal. 

Are you looking for someone to paint the graphic file for you. as you can already get the original from ID.

Please let me know if I am off base here just need to clarify what your wanting to do.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I guess I'll buck the trend and say the black is too much. It definitely pops and grabs they eye but the more I look at it the more I prefer the white. Maybe if the colors were cooled down a bit.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Sad to hear that a deer took you out! I wondered if CHY had seen the auction and called foul. I know that her name was removed from amps made after winter of 1993, or so. Not sure why, but I bet her porting over to Xtant with Jeff Scoon had something to do with it.

Can you see the PPI plate in my avatar? I have a very high resolution scan of it if you are interested. My new build could use some bits of Art Series decor, mabye we could work out a trade! 

I lost my man cave for the time being, but still have my 61 piece Art Series collection tucked away for safe keeping! Pity the raised portions of the triangle and tube prevent a good scan...


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

PPI-ART said:


> rob
> she could create it for you I,m sure. but thats what it would be is a graphic file. I guess i need to know more what your looking for. She does graphics but does not paint them. I had her do the graphics and then took the graphic file and had them made into a decal.
> 
> Are you looking for someone to paint the graphic file for you. as you can already get the original from ID.
> ...


Ken... I understand/understood she was just doing the file.. its cool... I was thinking I could provide the original face & the file both... I'd like to make some minor changes to the graphic & I have another piece that needs redone & I cannot get the graphic...

I will send you a PM later this week...

thanks!

Rob


----------



## PPI-ART (Mar 1, 2009)

no problem rob I am sure she could hook u up on the graphics you need. Let me know when u r ready to do them.

coffee let me know what your looking for and I can see if she can do it for you.
61? I thouhgt I had alot at 24. any pics postd on here?

I am cuurently trying to figure out if she will be able to do the ax606.2 in black but my only problem is scaling the cutouts for the crossover buttons.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Damn! I've been looking for these forever! I even tried contacting a silk screening company, but I haven't heard back yet. Do you have plan's to repro the side silk screening as well? I'd love to be able to completely restore some of my amps... maybe even changing the color at the same time. I have a set of the amps done in Charcoal with the circuit board silk screening on their way to me. 

BTW, I have some other amps with the original graphics on them, in mint shape if you need to copy them. Also, I have starboys DEQ and EPX shrouds.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah I have a cover to an frx that's in pretty mint shape. Also I now have a black arts series a600.2 case in pretty mint shape that I might be able to scan.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, now here's a new addition to my collection. At first glance these look black in the pics, but they aren't. They're actually a charcoal grey, and seems that they are out of Noel Lee of Monster Cable's Porsche. Feast your eyes on my new toys.


----------



## PPI-ART (Mar 1, 2009)

nice score. Those are killer. I have seen some blue ones with yellow screening of the circuit boards back in the day as well.

Very slick

where did you score those? the bay?


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

PPI-ART said:


> nice score. Those are killer. I have seen some blue ones with yellow screening of the circuit boards back in the day as well.
> 
> Very slick
> 
> where did you score those? the bay?


Yup, along with some flat piston ppi subs powdercoated the same charcoal, and a FRX something or other. lol


----------



## PPI-ART (Mar 1, 2009)

Those flatty pros were the s&@$ back in the day. I member sitting in granny Alma's OJ ride backin the day and oh the sweet vibrations. They don't make them like they used to.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

PPI-ART said:


> Those flatty pros were the s&@$ back in the day. I member sitting in granny Alma's OJ ride backin the day and oh the sweet vibrations. They don't make them like they used to.


Yeah, I'm gonna use them. Probably in my dd.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yep, those are Noel's old amps. Look at the silkscreening. I always did like that car.


----------



## thegeck (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

that looks awesome. but something about the embossed black circuit board amps just takes the cake IMO


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm thinking: black amps with a plexiglass top to show off the guts, then your colored decals over that \m/


----------



## Boo (Sep 21, 2008)

thats such lovely to the eyes


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Be careful with the legality of selling the amps like that. It's one thing to repaint an amp for yourself, but if you make a profit on "doctored amps" by selling them on ebay, you are infringing on the artist's rights. You can't manipulate the image either without crediting the original artist. Technically you would need to pay royalties to the original artist I think.

I doubt that anyone would care, but just be careful because they could probably come at you for damages if they wanted. 99 out of 100 people download pirated music with no problem, but one person gets to be the example for the rest.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

The black art series amps look kick ass.


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

Great work! I almost want to go buy some PPI amps if you start hammering out replacement labels.


----------



## sublime_ac (Jun 30, 2009)

The old Art series amps rocked... I wouldn't mind having a pair A600.2's to run a system.


----------



## ppi art man (Jul 15, 2009)

PPI-ART said:


> Here are some of my old art series amps. My wife recreated the art graphics for me as she is a digital designer and one hell of a wizard with graphics. my Black art series are very diff, indeed as I have never seen anyone do this.
> 
> I had these printed on a high quality vinyl. I had some of them for sale on Ebay awhile ago and had many requests for diff versions but I was in a bad motorcycle wreck this last summer so it kind of put a hold on creating all of the diff. ART graphics. thinkong of having the wife make some more.
> 
> Let me know what you think. Should I use the Black ones in my setup or go with the original white.


hi i love the black i was wondering i wanted to put the art series desin on my car was hoping i could get a duplicate of a white and black image to use


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

i wouldnt mind a fake screening of the embossed black


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Any plans on producing these in the near future? 

I'm sure they would sell pretty well privately to forum members.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

oh wow those pics take me back. The last system I ran before I came back into car audio was a PPI A600 on 2 Vega 10's. Those were the days! lol


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

The graphics on the black amps look amazing - I don't think I've ever seen that before. Very cool.


----------



## PPI-ART (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the A600.2 in Black and white and the A300.2 in Black only. I have about 30 copies of each That I had Printed Up.


----------



## PPI-ART (Mar 1, 2009)

If anyone is interested I am selling both the A600.2 And A300.2 Black Amps that are refinished with the Black Art Graphics.

Looking to Get 475.00 shipped for both. Own a one of a kind set for your collection.

The Amps are not perfect on the finish as I am not a professional Painter so I will include a set of graphics for both Amps. In case there is an issue and you want to redo yourself.

I would rate the Amps as an 9 of 10 on the Finish with the new Graphics.


----------



## ericpb1 (Oct 5, 2013)

i recently came across an a1200 and wondered if you still have any one these graphics i could get...i didn't see anything on ebay?


----------



## hprz303 (Feb 21, 2011)

PPI-ART can you send me a pm please I was wondering if you have any of the black vinyl artwork for sale? I am trying to buy one for my 600.2. thanks


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I really like it. Both look great bit as most of us here love black  black it is.


----------

